# How long would you wait to sleep with a new partner?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

As in you have got together , how long would you be willing to wait to sleep with that person



I would say everyone's different but maybe 2 or 3 weeks for me.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Married 32 years with no intention of changing that, so I'm completely unqualified to answer this...

.... however I will pitch in by benefit of my experience (which is increasingly rare if not entirely nonexistent these days so this is unlikely to be helpful to most) that waiting until you've made a lifetime commitment is not a good idea. Whatever the answer is, it should be some period shorter than however long it takes to get engaged.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

".....How long would you wait to sleep with a new partner?......"

If I asked someone out on a first date and it went well, I would hope that it would end with some kissing and hugging.

If there were chemistry, I would tell her so and ask her out again. During the second date, I listen to find out her desires and explain that i would like for us to explore a mature adult relationship with her.

My hope is that at the end of two maybe three dates we would be sexually intimate. To heck with sleeping.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

When I was single and nuts? Immediately. As a matter of fact, every partner I had sex with was within hours of meeting.

Today if I found myself single? Until the wedding night.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

If I needed a rule for this, it would be person specific rather than x dates or y weeks. Because it's about levels of comfortable as much as it is about desire and excitement. I've gotten to know one person incredibly well in a matter of weeks. Other close relationships grew more slowly out of good friendships ...


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Everyone is different, and every partner you’re with will be different. I’ve done the 1-night stand thing, and done the FWB, and have had long-term relationships. Both of the former were just stupid stepping stones to get to what I wanted, which is what I have now: long-term, stable and a really good thing. With him, I followed his lead. He had gotten out of a 10-year marriage not long beforehand, and was wanting to explore a little before making any set decisions. He also wasn’t wanting to rush into things. I appreciated not wanting to rush and respected his thought process, which was trying at times because I knew what I wanted. One evening, we were on my couch chatting about where things stood, and I told him that I wasn’t going to push him but I also wasn’t going to push him away. That line seemed to be what he needed to hear, and I meant every word. He never did get around to exploring the field.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

leec said:


> As in you have got together , how long would you be willing to wait to sleep with that person
> 
> 
> 
> I would say everyone's different but maybe 2 or 3 weeks for me.


Till I was married. 
If I wasn't a Christian I would wait as long as it took if I really liked the guy. I would highly respect a man who didn't want to jump into bed after just a few dates, so he would definitely be worth waiting for. If a man wasn't prepared to wait for as long as I needed to, then I would know he wasn't the man for me. If you are nor prepared to wait more than 2 or 3 weeks what does that say about you??? 2 or 3 weeks is nothing.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

leec said:


> As in you have got together , how long would you be willing to wait to sleep with that person
> 
> 
> 
> I would say everyone's different but maybe 2 or 3 weeks for me.


3rd or 4th date is my rule of thumb. Usually by then you know that there is chemistry and there has been innuendo and flirting.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> When I was single and nuts? Immediately. As a matter of fact, every partner I had sex with was within hours of meeting.
> 
> Today if I found myself single? Until the wedding night.


Interesting. Your background is the opposite of mine. Somehow we both think we'd do the opposite of what we did when we were young, you switching to the approach of my youth and I moving closer to the approach of your youth. 

I'm sure you could tell the reasons you wouldn't do what you did in your youth again, but I could sure tell you the way I did it is fraught with peril and what I now deem to be an unacceptable level of risk.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Interesting. Your background is the opposite of mine. Somehow we both think we'd do the opposite of what we did when we were young, you switching to the approach of my youth and I moving closer to the approach of your youth.
> 
> I'm sure you could tell the reasons you wouldn't do what you did in your youth again, but I could sure tell you the way I did it is fraught with peril and what I now deem to be an unacceptable level of risk.


I'm a lot older, more experienced, wiser and the clincher is I'm Christian now so that's the way it's going to be.

I'm not in your shoes though. We all have to walk our path.:smile2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

When single 99% was the first night, never longer than the 2nd date.

Only in HS were there a couple that went longer.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I've had three partners. First one, I knew her for about three weeks before our first date. We had sex about two hours into our first date. We were together for about three years until she died. Second one, I knew her for about three weeks before our first date. We had sex about four hours into our first date. We were together for 20 years until she cheated and we divorced. Third one, I knew her for about three weeks before our first date. We had sex right at the beginning of our second date. We have been together seven years and are currently married.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never waited very long. To the point that I can't even imagine being in a sexual relationship, with anyone who I didn't start playing with early on.

I had sex with one woman about 10-15 minutes of meeting her in a pub on the premises. Then followed up with another woman I had just met a bit over an hour later, by having sex with her the following evening at her place after she asked me out on a date.

On another occasion within half an hour of meeting a woman at another pub, she took me home to hers in a taxi for sex. I didn't always do that kind of thing, yet I certainly found it fun to do every now and then.

I also had sex with my ex-wife, within two hours of meeting her at a party.

It also turned out that having sex with different women at parties up till I was 24, was a pretty common thing. It was never complicated and went as follows. Smile, chat, kiss, chat a bit more, kiss a lot more, then have sex.

The most surprising request for sex that I got at a party though, was when I was 22 and a 19 year old Israeli woman (who I had briefly met once before) asked me to take her virginity at the party. Since I arrived at the party with another woman, who I was wanting to get into her pants I turned her down. What was strange was another friend came up to me half an hour later, asking me if it was okay if he had sex with her, since she told him that I turned her down and he was plan B. He even said she'd still prefer me, I just told him I was fine and that I hoped they both had fun.

Things were a lot slower with my now wife (I was still 24 and she was still 25), we waited until our third date to have sex, Although our first and second dates occurred on the same day.

With other women it was mostly the first or second date.

With my third longest lasting sexual relationship partner, we waited till the end of our second date. Of whom at the end of our first date, I was at her front door, when she kissed me and said "you can't come in' I'm not like that". Yet my first thoughts after she said that was I didn't believe her, and thought she'd have sex with me next time I saw her.

That said I"ve turned down plenty, so I don't have sex with just anyone.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> If you are nor prepared to wait more than 2 or 3 weeks what does that say about you???


It says the person likes sex a lot, and would prefer to have fun sooner rather than later.

I always found that women were the ones who were impatient. Woe to those who wait very long

I've been asked "what the hell are you waiting for" at the end of a first date. Since I was deliberately waiting, which was fixed moments later.

I had one Japanese woman who I had just met, who insisted I must be gay. Since I turned down her request to have sex, within a few minutes of meeting her. I was engaged at the time to my now wife, so I turned her down. Absent being attached, since she was pretty I would have ****ed her.

On and on etc.

In my experience being forward and engaging in sex early on, always ensured the most positive responses from the women I have been with. While choosing to wait a few weeks, would always ensure that sex would never ever happen.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

The moment I fool the poor deluded woman to let me into her pants.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Does this thread tend to pre-select posters who are on the frequent & fast side? I find it difficult to believe we're seeing a representative sample, but maybe I'm more naive than I thought. Just wondering if those who waited a year... or even six months... if they're a bit shy to post here?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Does this thread tend to pre-select posters who are on the frequent & fast side? I find it difficult to believe we're seeing a representative sample, but maybe I'm more naive than I thought. Just wondering if those who waited a year... or even six months... if they're a bit shy to post here?


If you are seriously dating someone and they want to wait to have sex for 6 months or even a year, that is a HUGE red flag. You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it, why would you gamble your future on a possible sexual incompatibility?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Numb26 said:


> If you are seriously dating someone and they want to wait to have sex for 6 months or even a year, that is a HUGE red flag. You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it, why would you gamble your future on a possible sexual incompatibility?


"Seriously dating" is likely the issue. If that was the intent from the beginning, to seriously date someone, then perhaps the timeframe makes sense. I didn't meet my wife as someone I was interested in seriously dating. It began as a friendship, and there's probably a big difference in how such things turn out.

So perhaps when someone says "new partner" by definition that's seriously dating? Perhaps if someone said "dating someone new" the answers would be different than dating a new "partner?"


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

I would wait until i can get some clue he would be serious about me, or even love me. But I'm no exemple to follow because I dont know how the dating world is going for almost a decade.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

I would wait a year


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Does this thread tend to pre-select posters who are on the frequent & fast side? I find it difficult to believe we're seeing a representative sample, but maybe I'm more naive than I thought. Just wondering if those who waited a year... or even six months... if they're a bit shy to post here?


Nah. Certainly not me. I asked my wife to marry me mid-thrust, over a picnic table, mid-day, in a public park. Patience, man, patience.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

The first guy I was with I knew for about 2 months but slept with on the third date. I'd have predicted I'd never sleep with someone that fast prior to meeting and dating him. I'd been with my previous boyfriend for 6 months and hadn't slept with him. But this guy was older, more confident, and hot, and I was 20 and all my friends were no longer virgins. I felt like a freak. LOL In hindsight, this was a big mistake as he had no plans for being exclusive and when that became clear to me my heart was shattered. 

Everyone else I waited about 1-2 months of dating, until I knew we were exclusive and things were getting more serious than just a fling type situation.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

When I wasn't a Christian, I had sex when I felt right about it, and the chemistry was right. There was no time table.

As a Christian I would want to wait until we get married.

However, that scares me a little, since I know from experience (before being a Christian and before being married) that some men just don't have "it" and can't learn "it." Also, what if he has a micropenis? I'm serious. What if he has a donkey penis? I'm not 20 anymore, but I'm not sexually dead. I'd want to have sex, and good sex when it happened.

I hope to not have to make that decision. This topic gives me another reason to do all I can to help heal and strengthen my marriage.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Last time I dated, I didn't have a definitive amount of time set into stone. I just wanted the moment to be just right. Unfortunately, that never came to pass. She met someone else along the way. Such is life, but I was far better off without her than with her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> It says the person likes sex a lot, and would prefer to have fun sooner rather than later.
> 
> I always found that women were the ones who were impatient. Woe to those who wait very long
> 
> ...


I guess that's the sort of women you mix with. 

No it doesn't mean they like sex a lot, they dont think that sex is very important that its worth waiting for. People who wait like sex a lot too, they just have stronger values and self discipline and understand the importance of sex as being part of a loving committed relationship.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I guess that's the sort of women you mix with.


So for the most part that has meant university educated women, often with multiple tertiary qualifications, who are highly accomplished, high earning, lots of fun and are not religious at all.

Or to put it another way a bunch of extraordinarily splendid women.



> No it doesn't mean they like sex a lot, they dont think that sex is very important that its worth waiting for.


Many of them certainly did (the things we would do was quite awesome), some that I still know today claim they still think it's important. Likewise my wife thinks it is important as do I as well

In fact I value sex so highly, I wouldn't marry anyone. Without first establishing, whether we work well together sexually in actual practice rather than make believe.

By nature I am not a gambler. So I am not inclined to foolishly marry anyone, who I have never had lots of sex with beforehand.



> People who wait like sex a lot too, they just have stronger values and self discipline and understand the importance of sex as being part of a loving committed relationship.


Sure some certainly do like sex. Though those who have waited and have never had sex have no idea if they like sex or not.

Trust but verify.

While there are some who end up waiting interminably to no end, like one of my wife's friends. who is in her late 40s and still a virgin waiting for marriage. I think in her case it's fair to say, she doesn't care for sex much at all. Since if sex really mattered to her, she would have done it by now.

As to values, stronger has nothing to do with it, their values are simply different.

As to having stronger self discipline, pull the other one! You must be joking. I've known plenty of people who have waited to have sex, who lack discipline in extraordinary measure.

Plenty of us find that sex is just as important outside of and inside of loving committed relationships.

Of which in my experience I have found that sex can be just as terrific outside of a loving committed relationship as it is inside, neither are better than the other. Of which the sex that I shared with my wife in our first few days, was as splendid as it was after we got engaged. Then just as splendid after we got married. While it still remains splendid today, just the same as when we first got together.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

It has been decades since this question was relevant to me, but my answer today would probably be roughly what my behavior was then. I'd wait until I was in love.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My rule, based on religion and my demisexuality is that I'm not sexually intimate with anyone that I'm not in a long term committed relationship with. However long that takes.
On a side note. I did once sleep with a person (in a long term semisexual relationship) where we had not had sexual intercourse. Probably a record for me being around 6 weeks.


Edit Note: This is not a confirmation of @Diana7 's opinion. In my experience demisexuality is a much bigger prediction of waiting than religion. But I think this post is a nice counterpoint to @Personal s reply. Showing that there are different kinds of people, and they approach sex differently.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> So for the most part that has meant university educated women, often with multiple tertiary qualifications, who are highly accomplished, high earning, lots of fun and are not religious at all.
> 
> Or to put it another way a bunch of extraordinarily splendid women.
> 
> ...


Since when has what career/job/qualifications a person has had any bearing on their morality and integrity?

I guess that I am just fortunate to know so many decent people who don't treat sex as a casual meaningless thing. To know so many long and happy marriages where they cared enough about sex to wait till they married. Remember that most people who come here with serious sexual issues had sex before marriage, so clearly that had no advantage for them.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

That depends.

What kind of car does he drive?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would be willing to wait a month or two at most, but _in reality_ every woman I've dated has initiated by the 4th date at the latest, and more usually on the second date. I'm good with that! However, I _prefer_ not to sleep with someone new on the first date.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*My lifelong rule of thumb has always been that until such time that I feel that there is a mutual sense of rapport present between the two of us, I won't even attempt to make a move, primarily out of fear of offending them and thus embarrassing myself!

Provided all is going well between us, once that rapport is set and there has been an ample amount of flirting, banter and making out between us, it really doesn't take very long for the two of you to lose all of your clothing! 

But this is all contingent on us having or developing feelings for each other! *


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I waited 11 years for this one so I am sure if there was to be the next one it would be more than a year.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

The woman I am dating was at my place on our 3rd date. We cooked dinner together and soon after, we were naked between the sheets. So much for her 10 date rule. I am 52 and she is a few years older than me, so it wasn't her first rodeo.

Coming from a sexless marriage myself, I wanted to be sure we were a sexual match. The first few times were horrible on my part. I was in some kind of hibernation mode or something. I got better with practice and sex is amazing now. I am glad she gave me more opportunities to get the blood flowing.

If the trust and attraction is there and both enjoy sex, why wait?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

If I were not married.

Until we had been together long enough that I had a idea who she is/was and her history.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to revise my earlier answer. I'd sleep with her about 15 minutes after having sex, unless she makes me leave.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *My lifelong rule of thumb has always been that until such time that I feel that there is a mutual sense of rapport present between the two of us, I won't even attempt to make a move, primarily out of fear of offending them and thus embarrassing myself!
> 
> Provided all is going well between us, once that rapport is set and there has been an ample amount of flirting, banter and making out between us, it really doesn't take very long for the two of you to lose all of your clothing!
> 
> But this is all contingent on us having or developing feelings for each other! *


Arbitrator, as a man of faith, what do you feel about Gods instructions about no sex outside marriage?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Arbitrator, as a man of faith, what do you feel about Gods instructions about no sex outside marriage?


*"All have sinned and come short of the glory of God." - Romans 3:23*


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Arbitrator, as a man of faith, what do you feel about Gods instructions about no sex outside marriage?


By the same token.

Diana7 as a woman of faith, how do you feel about the fact that according to Jesus (Matthew 5:32), your husband has become an adulterer through marrying you.

Now personally I think the idea is silly, that your husband has become an adulterer as a consequence of marrying you.

Yet since you claim to be a woman of Christian faith, I'm not sure how you can reconcile your conduct against the word of God.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> By the same token.
> 
> Diana7 as a woman of faith, how do you feel about the fact that according to Jesus (Matthew 5:32), your husband has become an adulterer through marrying you.
> 
> ...


We both had Biblical reasons to be divorced. So I have no issues with being remarried as far as my faith goes.

I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."

My husbands former wife cheated on him and divorced him.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *"All have sinned and come short of the glory of God." - Romans 3:23*


So not sure what you are saying. Do you think its ok to have sex outside marriage because we can then go and say sorry? Or do you think that we should recognise that God's instructions on this are right and wise and that we should keep to them?
Not talking about what we did in the past before we were following God, but what we do now knowing what God says.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> We both had Biblical reasons to be divorced. So I have no issues with being remarried as far as my faith goes.
> 
> I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."
> 
> My husbands former wife cheated on him and divorced him.


That's good then.

Lucky for you the bible contradicts itself as often as it does.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> That's good then.
> 
> Lucky for you the bible contradicts itself as often as it does.


Its not lucky, its what God says. I would never have remarried if I hadn't felt that it was what God allowed and wanted. 
Neither of us would.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Its not lucky, its what God says.


1 Corinthians 7:10-11 New International Version (NIV)

10 To the married I give this command (not I, but the Lord): A wife must not separate from her husband. 11 *But if she does, she must remain unmarried or else be reconciled to her husband.* And a husband must not divorce his wife.

It seems pretty clear to me.

Perhaps God is confused?

Or maybe for you, what God says simply fits whatever you want God to say?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *"All have sinned and come short of the glory of God." - Romans 3:23*


That being quoted, at the end of the day there is nothing in the bible that expressly forbids premarital sex. So do feel free to enjoy yourself Arb.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Personal said:


> That being quoted, at the end of the day there is nothing in the bible that expressly forbids premarital sex. So do feel free to enjoy yourself Arb.


*Not that I'm a participant anymore, as I haven't done PS it in years!

Either out of conscience or unavailability!

In my dotage, however, I'd be forced to say that "conscience" would seem to be the overriding factor!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> That being quoted, at the end of the day there is nothing in the bible that expressly forbids premarital sex. So do feel free to enjoy yourself Arb.


Of course there is. In the Bible having sex sealed the marriage covenant. Sex before marriage(called fornication in old translations)is forbidden.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> 1 Corinthians 7:10-11 New International Version (NIV)
> 
> 10 To the married I give this command (not I, but the Lord): A wife must not separate from her husband. 11 *But if she does, she must remain unmarried or else be reconciled to her husband.* And a husband must not divorce his wife.
> 
> ...


Not at all, When I was divorced I studied the subject deeply, prayed about it and listened to a lot of Biblical teaching on divorce and remarriage. It was 6 years before I was ready to meet and marry my now husband knowing that it was good with God.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Not that I'm a participant anymore, as I haven't done PS it in years!
> 
> Either out of conscience or unavailability!
> 
> In my dotage, however, I'd be forced to say that "conscience" would seem to be the overriding factor!*


I suppose that as I have got older and my faith stronger, I have learnt that His instructions are always very wise and always for very good reasons. That makes me realise that it would be foolish of me to go against what He says.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with you.

The main lesson I learned from my previous behavior was that God is right, and I was wrong.



Diana7 said:


> I suppose that as I have got older and my faith stronger, I have learnt that His instructions are always very wise and always for very good reasons. That makes me realise that it would be foolish of me to go against what He says.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> The main lesson I learned from my previous behavior was that God is right, and I was wrong.


Yes, and mistakes can be very beneficial if we do learn from them and grow and stop doing those things we did. 
In the end the things God says to us are for our good, and not because He is a kill joy. :smile2:


----------



## DieCastRN (Oct 18, 2019)

leec said:


> As in you have got together , how long would you be willing to wait to sleep with that person
> 
> 
> 
> I would say everyone's different but maybe 2 or 3 weeks for me.


With my ex wife we waited until marriage. All I'm going to say is that was a HUGE mistake and not one I'm ever going to repeat.

I just started dating my current girl last week and haven't had sex yet. She want's to take it semi-slow, which is fine by me since I'm just enjoying getting to know her.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

If it was totally up to me, I would wait about 12 minutes.

Guessing my new partner will have some input though.

I would hope there would be crazy chemistry and it would happen the first night. But if we had a great time and there was great chemistry, but she wanted to wait, then I would be fine with that too. Guessing I would wait maybe a month or two for the right person. Anything longer than that and I think I would have to walk away.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

During my glory years 18-28 it was typically 2nd-3rd date before it happened. There were a few on the first date but they typically became FWB instead of girlfriends. With my wife of 18.5 years I think we waited about a month and I honestly can’t remember how many dates we had but I imagine it was 5-6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I slept with my husband on our second date. 

That was November 3, 2001.

What can I say, we had chemistry, and I have never been one for purposely waiting. Worked out well for us.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

For me the three date rule seemed to Make the most sense. It was never strictly Followed


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

"As in you have got together , how long would you be willing to wait to sleep with that person"

Is she wearing jeans or a mini-skirt ?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

For me I would do as I always have - we'd have to be in an exclusive, committed relationship. And it's not about rules or "making him work for me", it's about protecting myself both emotionally and physically.

My now husband felt the same luckily - we both agreed that sex clouds judgement and complicates things. We genuinely liked each other and wanted our relationship to be based on a deep foundation of trust, love and respect. I think it was 3 months (not exactly, but thereabouts) before we had sex but there was LOTS of making out and wandering hands when we were together lol.

For me, sex isn't something I do with just anyone. And I really love sex lol.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Personal said:


> 1 Corinthians 7:10-11 New International Version (NIV)
> 
> 10 To the married I give this command (not I, but the Lord): A wife must not separate from her husband. 11 *But if she does, she must remain unmarried or else be reconciled to her husband.* And a husband must not divorce his wife.
> 
> ...


not the case here. she follows a pretty standard and widespread interpretation of the scripture. 

whenever the bible permits divorce, it is so that the faithful partner becomes free to remarry. 

since she had biblical grounds for divorce, she was free to remarry.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

back on topic...

for me, i have no problem waiting years, or days. it depends on how long it takes me to form an emotional connection with them.


----------



## DieCastRN (Oct 18, 2019)

DieCastRN said:


> With my ex wife we waited until marriage. All I'm going to say is that was a HUGE mistake and not one I'm ever going to repeat.
> 
> I just started dating my current girl last week and haven't had sex yet. She want's to take it semi-slow, which is fine by me since I'm just enjoying getting to know her.


To add to my previous reply. We’re going to a work conference out of town in a couple of months and she suggested we share a room. So, at the most that’s as long as we’ll wait. Until full sex happens we make out a lot and engage in a lot of hand stuff.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Judging from people in my workplace, the topmost activity is sex and how that goes decides whether or not the person is worthy of a relationship. 
A lot of your people I work with use TINDER to arrange dates and apparently once the other person swipes right, the sex is inevitable. This makes the question somewhat back to front. Like it should be "how long would you wait to have a relationship with someone after sleeping with him/her?"

In my case it was 11 years, of relationship then sex, then marriage 5 months later and married for last 14 years. So I could not possibly advise anyone. 
There was no Tinder them days.


----------

